# Travelling a pregnant mare



## BayJosie (19 January 2010)

Hi Guys.

Cut a very long story short, I need to move my mare. she's 9 and a half months pregnant. 

Has anyone travelled their mare this late on in pregnancy? I mean, I spoke to my vet and she said it would be fine, so I'm not worried as such it's just nice to get oppinions from people who have experience. 

It's going to be a journey of about an hour and a half to a new yard. she's a very quiet traveller. 

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## Harriett (19 January 2010)

well im gonna travel my mare back 2 the stud 2 have foal so i don't see why not. stud is about a hour and half away aswell so will be fine.


----------



## Laafet (19 January 2010)

The guidelines are 6 weeks before the estimated due date as far as I can remember but we had handled mares that have flown to America and Saudi that were under 4 weeks. We have a lot of walk in mares foal at the place where I work and they usually arrive a week or two before the foal is 'due', often having had journey of upto 4 hours. 
As you said she is a good traveller so an hour and half should be fine.


----------



## GreedyGuts (19 January 2010)

Legally you can't transport any female animal during the last 10% of the gestation period, so if she has 6 weeks to go and is healthy that would be fine.


----------



## BayJosie (20 January 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys.

x


----------



## Simsar (20 January 2010)

We would travel a mare, with plenty of straw and cross tie.  We only travel in a lorry, and we take all partitions out bar hers, just in case.  She should be fine. Good luck.


----------

